# New Outbacker Wannabe In Wa



## The Stephensons (Jul 10, 2007)

Hi!







We're the Stephensons from Bonney Lake, WA. Former tent campers, then pop-up campers. Before kids, we camped at least once or twice a month May thru Sept (about 10 trips a season). Just went on our first camping trip in 4 years this past weekend - first time since we adopted our 2 children (daughter is 3 1/2; son turns 3 this month - yep, only 6 months apart!). They loved it, we did too - found we missed camping, but realized quickly the pop-up just wasn't going to do it for us - we need to move up! Fell in love with the Outback and nothing else seems to compare. So we're doing some serious shopping around - would love to find a used (2005 or prior since it seems like all the TT gained a little weight starting 2006) Outback 21rs or 26rs. Want a queen slide and bunks (or bunkhouse) for the kids. Will probably have to upgrade the tow vehicle soon, as well. Just wanted to stop by and say hi to all you Outbackers ... can't wait until we're one of the clan!


----------



## Rollrs45 (May 7, 2007)

Welcome and good luck on your search.

Mike

p.s. Try Lakeshore RV in Michigan. They deliver!! Link

Could also try Holman in Ohio. Link

Evryone says they'll beat anyones price by 6 - 10K.


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

Welcome







Watch the forum. Another model, if your family is done growing in numbers, is sthe 25rss.

The kids must not have been borther and sister before you came into their lives.

Enjoy the hunt. We love ours.


----------



## Eric&Lesley (Jul 26, 2006)

Welcome







When people ask us about our OB we have a standard response "It's the best money we've EVER spent, and our kids think camping in it is better than Disney." Hope you can say the same before long!


----------



## Scrib (Jun 28, 2005)

Good luck! The 26RS suited us (3 kids, a couple of them 7 months apart







) very well.


----------



## BigBadBrain (Aug 26, 2004)

I think the best dealer in the NW is likely to be Russ Dean RVs out of the Tri-cities. They offered the best price and had lots of stock to choose from. Even if you are set on getting a used OB, you might check with them on price for both new and used (if they have any used OB).

Good luck on your search!

BBB


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

* & Good Luck! * 

Tami


----------



## mv945 (Jul 18, 2006)

Hey, we're practically neighbors! Welcome to Outbackers!


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Welcome Stephensons to the site
Good luck and hope you find one real soon
We started out with the 21RS and upgraded to the 26RS best thing we ever did
Beside a little more room then the 21 its nice to use the bunk house as a changing room
better then trying to change in the bathroom

Don


----------



## OregonCampin (Mar 9, 2007)

There was a 21rs on Craigs list here in Eugene not too long ago.... might want to check there. Also check the RV trader - they had an add on there too!

Welcome to the OB family!

Shannon


----------



## mollyp (Aug 10, 2005)

Welcome Stephensons, to the Outback family. Here's hoping the perfect Outback will come your way soon and you won't be wannabes very much longer.


----------



## Enumclawbackers (Jan 30, 2007)

The Stephensons said:


> Hi!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Welcome Neigbor







We're from Enumclaw, WA! We bought a 2007 Outback 25 RSS. It's great we love it.







Has a queen size pop out bed and two bunks for the girls. It's perfect for us and our 1 and 2 year old daughters, plus our two furry kids. We found it much cheaper to purchase our Outback on the east coast versus buying here in the PNW! We purchased through Holman Motors in Ohio and then found UShip.com to ship the trailer up here. Companies bid to tow your trailer. We used the Wise Guys from UShip. John was great, kept us informed through whole trip. We highly recommend them. We saved about $4000 going to Holman and Uship. Well good luck on your Outback purchase! If you need more info give us an email! Maybe well see you on the road sometime!

The Sternods


----------



## FlashG (Jun 23, 2007)

> We used the Wise Guys from UShip. John was great, kept us informed through whole trip. We highly recommend them.


How much does Uship charge per mile?
Are they experienced trailer haulers?
Are they insured?

Thanks, May want to go that route as well.


----------



## Enumclawbackers (Jan 30, 2007)

FlashG said:


> > We used the Wise Guys from UShip. John was great, kept us informed through whole trip. We highly recommend them.
> 
> 
> How much does Uship charge per mile?
> ...


Uship is like Ebay as shippers compete for your business. You have options to decline a bid, accept bids and ask questions. You just sign up, it's free, add as much information as you can and you should recieve bids from companies. They are licensed and insured. We went with the Wise Guys. There bid was for .87cents a mile, Lackshore Rv was $1.25 a mile and Holman was $1.50 a mile. Take a look at the site it's Uship.com.


----------



## SoCalOutback (Dec 18, 2005)

The Stephensons said:


> Hi!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't think the weight changed between 2005 and 2006 much. What changed is they started labeling the trailers with closer to real weights.


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

And good luck with your search!


----------



## pjb2cool (Apr 8, 2004)

Welcome to the cult family...Best of luck on your Outback search!


----------



## TrainRiders (Jan 10, 2006)

I'll add a "WELCOME To the Family"







from another PNW Outbacker.

We've had our 2006 21RS for over a year now and have had some great trips so far and are looking forward to more to come. With 2 kids and no pets the 21RS size is working for us and it tows well behind our 2003 F-150.

We bought our TT from Tacoma RV and when researching the prices at that time, they weren't far enough away from the Lakeshore+shipping price to take away the "benefit" of them being local. They had a good selection of Outbacks, so comparing models was easy and their staff has been helpfull before and after the sale. We haven't had to go back for any major warranty work and the minor things I've done myself as it wasn't worth towing the trailer 50 miles to Tacoma and back for a simple fix.

That said, if the local prices are too far from Lakeshore+shipping, go with Lakeshore as most any questions or problems you have can most likely be fixed via help from this group or from any Keystone dealer.

Happy hunting and we look forward to adding another PNW Outbacker to the group/clan/cult/family.


----------



## bikerdude&dudette (Jul 13, 2007)

congrats stephensons. in all of our research (actually HTQM did the leg work for us) outback is the best buy for the buck and really cool too. we are on our way in the morning to give our names on the bottom line on our new 31kfw and then we are all in the clan.

steve, chuck and the club

(dont want to be a newbie)


----------



## Crismon4 (Jan 25, 2005)

I'd keep my eye on the Seattle and Portland CraigsList.....I seem to see several frequently!

Good luck on your quest, we bought ours from LakeShore and took delivery at our front door.....we used a Mobile RV service for the few warranty issues we had....and saved THOUSANDS!









Welcome aboard!









Tricia

Seattle CraigsList


----------



## 3LEES (Feb 18, 2006)

bikerdude&dudette said:


> congrats stephensons. in all of our research (actually HTQM did the leg work for us) outback is the best buy for the buck and really cool too. we are on our way in the morning to give our names on the bottom line on our new 31kfw and then we are all in the clan.
> 
> steve, chuck and the club
> 
> (dont want to be a newbie)


Y'all almost slipped under the radar.

Welcome to the forum! Congrats on the new purchase!

And about being a newbie. We all were newbie once. Just make another 24 posts and that will change!


----------

